# Design Software



## baudierapparel (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone use a design software for their website and if so, do you like it? What software is it? Thanks!!


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

I use photoshop and love it. Best way to visually design your site. Then of course I have my coder to all the unfun stuff


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

A lot of people use PhotoShop. Many people also use DreamWeaver.

But, there are also many websites that are do it yourself where the software is the system (e.g., pageBuzz (see my link), Godaddy's website tonight, Yahoo site builder, etc.). 

What you need really depends on what you're trying to accomplish and how much time you're willing to invest to learn new stuff.


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

PHotoshop is great but the learning curve may be extensive... for the time being i would find a good designer that incorporate into what you want... maybe even Joomla that's a good thing that people overlook and its FREE. Yahoo, and GoDaddy are HORRIBLE due to their customer service. They subdue you with their templates but the examples are usually custom designs and then you have to pay more for a custom design. I keep all my clients away from them


----------



## baudierapparel (Sep 24, 2009)

I mean for a website for your customers to upload their pictures from, on to shirt. Kinda like uberprints and cafepress.


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

corel draw and dreamweaver


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

baudierapparel said:


> I think some of you read wrong, I mean for a website for your customers to upload their pictures form, on to shirt. Kinda like uberprints and cafepress.


The websites you mention are built with the type of software people have told you about, and probably some custom built applications to go with it. The developers that built those sites have website building knowledge at level that most of us can only dream about.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

baudierapparel said:


> I think some of you read wrong, I mean for a website for your customers to upload their pictures form, on to shirt. Kinda like uberprints and cafepress.


We didn't read it wrong. You wrote it wrong.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

There is actually only one way for a customer to upload image files to your server. But several ways to create the form for them to use. The hard part is not always creating the file input in the form, but what to do with it after wards. 

I would look for a ecommerce package/application that has that built in or that has a contribution that could be added. Your looking for file uploads.

Tom


----------

